# type of fluid for new log splitter



## cityevader (Jul 18, 2008)

First post...expecting some negative backlash for brand of splitter I just got... but otherwise, I like the atmosphere of responses from you guys.

I just got a good-bang-for-the-buck 30-ton splitter from...gulp...harbor freight. But it's got a 9hp Robin Subaru with 16 gpm haldex pump, cylinder quality....time will tell.

anyhoo...not looking for feedback on the type of spliiter (unless you have some good need-to-know info).... but I'm unsure what type of hydraulic fluid. 

I read somewhere here that this unit uses mercon V/DexronIII tranny fluid. The extremely vague kit instructions only states hydraulic fluid....but will typical hand-jack hydraulic oil have the anti-foaming agents that the lastest tranny fluid has?

Non-derrogatory input requested....he he he... while i like the general atmosphere here, I still know there are those dying to slam harbor freight!


----------



## gink595 (Jul 18, 2008)

A good quality splitter will have instructions and a specifications sheet, well maybe it has that also but in Chinese!! LOL. I'd run down to the local farm store Tractor supply or what ever you have, even NAPA and get the hydraulic oil in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a TroyBilt splitter at work and I believe it gave the option of Hyd. or Trans. fluid. I put Trans Dexron III in it. I have it in a 55 gal. drum and being red its easy to figure out what oil it is. Im not an oil expert but I would think in this application they,10 wt Hyd. and Dexron III, should perform the same. Only other thing I would say is keep it clean and moisture free.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jul 18, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> I have a TroyBilt splitter at work and I believe it gave the option of Hyd. or Trans. fluid. I put Trans Dexron III in it. I have it in a 55 gal. drum and being red its easy to figure out what oil it is. Im not an oil expert but I would think in this application they,10 wt Hyd. and Dexron III, should perform the same. Only other thing I would say is keep it clean and moisture free.



+1 Same here with my MTD. I use the tranny fluid. It's available in 5 gal buckets at the gas station for the same or less than the Hyd. I think you'
ll be happy with your Harbour Freight splitter. It ain't rocket science and even though built in China, all they are doing is welding it up there. The pump, motor, major components are all sourced in. The Robin is great motor and 16gpm 2 stage pump is probably using a 4 1/2" cyl? Should be plenty of power for anything you need.  PS: You should move this too the Firewood forum


----------



## cityevader (Jul 18, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> +1 Same here with my MTD. I use the tranny fluid. It's available in 5 gal buckets at the gas station for the same or less than the Hyd. I think you'
> ll be happy with your Harbour Freight splitter. It ain't rocket science and even though built in China, all they are doing is welding it up there. The pump, motor, major components are all sourced in. The Robin is great motor and 16gpm 2 stage pump is probably using a 4 1/2" cyl? Should be plenty of power for anything you need.  PS: You should move this too the Firewood forum



Good idea about moving post...but i don't know how...I think i was reading post under logging and forestry when i decided to post..

Anyhoo, I'll use the merconV as I've got gallons of it. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 22, 2008)

*DON'T USE ATF in an HF Splitter...*

Hi, I recently purchased the same HF 30 ton splitter, and was also confused by the lack of clear specs on what fluid to use in it.

I called the HF tech support line, and the guy on the line, who sounded reasonably clueful, was VERY emphatic that one should NOT use the Dexron ATF fluid, as it supposedly has additives in it that will attack the seals in the plumbing - valves, piston, etc...

The reccomendation I was given was to ONLY use AW 32 Hydraulic fluid.

When I was pricing fluids, the AW32 was also cheaper than the ATF, though I didn't shop as much for the ATF.

You can believe the HF guy or not, but I figure there is no harm in doing so, especially since I figured I might want them to warrantee the unit (Turns out that I have - the valve has a slow leak that I haven't been able to stop, HF is replacing it, no problems...)

Gooserider


----------



## cityevader (Oct 23, 2008)

In Ford terms there is ATF (way old school) Mercon IV was next, then Mercon V with anti-foaming additives ( newest is Mercon SP).....without going out and reading the bottles, the Dextron equivalents go from Dexron to Dextron II to Dextron III. I would not use ATF formulated decades ago. Unfortunately the term is used generically to merely mean transmission fluid....however, there are at the minimum four different kinds.

But to reply more directly, yes, I am considering strongly towards "hydraulic oil" when I replace my ram and pump replacements when they come in.

Have you read my review here?
http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=78722


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 23, 2008)

My friends Brave splitter calls for ATF. I don't remember which type.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 23, 2008)

I would use a good wide range hydraulic fluid as you may be using it when it is cool as well as when it is warm. All weather 32 is the oil that I use for my sawmill hydraulics. Every year someone comes out with a new improved oil. Just get one that has a wide temperature range. The folks at the bulk plant can help you pick one out for your needs.


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 23, 2008)

I had hyd. oil in my 1978 era Didier, as the day got hotter, the splitter lost more & more of it's snot. The owners book recomended 10w30 or 10w40 motor oil - I switched to that, it made a HUGE difference -


----------

